# Keldeo vs Sangfroidish II



## Zhorken (May 4, 2015)

> *Format:* 1v1 single
> *DQ:* 5 days
> *Damage Cap:* 99%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, weather, attraction, and direct healing except Chill.
> ...


[size=+2]*Keldeo vs Sangfroidish II*[/size]

*Keldeo's active squad*

 *no longer cute* the female Dusclops <Pressure> @ Reaper Cloth

*Sangfroidish's active squad*

 *Lynne* the female Torchic <Blaze>

Sangfroidish commands first!  (Also do you want to poof an item onto Lynne first?)


----------



## Meowth (May 4, 2015)

I had been meaning to get an item on Lynne, but I'll leave it for this battle, thanks. It can be my punishment for being so poorly prepared.

This one's for Hindy, Lynne! All you have to do is make that big scary freakin cyclops faint without fainting five times yourself. I know that's kind of a foreign concept for you, but I know you can pull it off!

He's got some pretty tough super-effective moves going on there, but luckily they all seem to be physical, so let's dampen them a touch with a *Feather Dance*. Then give him a *Shadow Claw* and a *Night Slash*. If you're unable to reach him with contact moves, hit him with a *Flamethrower*, and if he protects use *Swords Dance*.

*Feather Dance/Swords Dance ~ Shadow Claw/Flamethrower/Swords Dance ~ Night Slash/Flamethrower/Swords Dance*


----------



## Keldeo (May 4, 2015)

Alright Eris, let's show this chick what it means to be a _real_ ghost. You only live five times, you know? Send up a Future Sight, then Counter her attacks, maybe trying to push her into the swamp (but try to make sure she can still reach you on the third action). If they miss for some reason, or she uses Flamethrower because you've pushed her too far, use a one-turn Hyper Beam.

*Future Sight ~ Counter / Hyper Beam ~ Counter / Hyper Beam*


----------



## Zhorken (May 12, 2015)

A desolate playground on the swampy outskirts of the big city!  This is EXACTLY the kind of place cool teen ghosts haunt, and Eris is feeling like a pretty cool teen ghost leaning casually against the swings,   looking sideways at nothing in particular, and trying very, very hard to ignore the fluffy little chicken peeping away delightedly on said swings.

This becomes even harder when Lynne finally figures out that she's too small to make the swings go on her own and hops down to bug Eris instead.  "Hey, that's a cute scarf you've got!"

Eris tries to figure out how to glare when you've got one big eye in the middle of your face.  "What?  _No_ it's _not_, you're supposed to be scared!  I am" — dramatic cape swish — "_no longer cute_."

Lynne looks a little lost.  "Well, I'm sorry to hear that!  What happened?"

Eris stares blankly for a moment, trying to figure out how to put this.  "... I, uh, lost my skull?"

Lynne suddenly turns chicken and balks (heheh get it).  "... Oh.  Uh.  Okay, now I'm a little bit creeped out!"

-------------------------------------

*Round One*​
*Keldeo* (1/1)
*Eris*  _[Pressure | Intimidate]_ 

*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Pleased, if a little bemused, at her success creeping someone out.

*Sangfroidish* (1/1)
*Lynne*  _[Blaze]_

*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Conferring with Sangfroidish to figure out how to deal with this uncute weirdo.

-------------------------------------​
At the advice of her trainer, Lynne starts off with an attempt to mitigate Eris's loss of cuteness.  She runs circles around her target, shaking her teeny wings vigorously and spewing bright orange feathers all over.  (Eris rolls her eye and does her best to ignore her and do some badass ghost meditation stuff.)  The feathers cling to Eris faster than a Mareep that some jackass put through the dryer... without a       Bounce sheet.  She ends up with feathers all over her body, all over her cape, rivalling Lynne herself in terms of sheer fluff.

Eventually, Lynne calms down, lest she run out of feathers.  She turns to survey her work, trying her hardest not to be intimidated.  But no luck!  A bright orange plumage only makes you look MORE imposing.  She should have known.  There's also the fact that Eris is standing absolutlely, perfectly still, staring way off into space.  (At least, probably?  It's a little hard to tell where one eye is focussing.)  Not  to mention that she can't stop thinking about that skull comment.

Eris finally lurches back to life, flailing to regain her bearings in the present, and Lynne chirps sharply, startled.  But Eris manages to stay on her feet, and goes back to standing there.  Lynne glares       back.  Is this some kind of _trick_ that _ghosts_ play?  Well she's got some ghostly tricks of her own up her sleeve!  She gets a running start and leaps into the air, talon shrouded in black flame,   little wings flapping as hard as they can to make sure she gets the distance she needs.

Her aim is true, but Eris catches her by the talon.  Eris hisses in pain and flings Lynne away.  There is a trailing chirp punctuated by a dull thump as Lynne crashes head-first into a tree.  While Lynne tries  to stop her head from shaking, Eris shakes out her hand, partly because it stings and partly to try and shake some feathers off.  (No dice.  Those things are stuck tight, somehow.)  That wasn't the most well-   thought-out plan, but hey, it worked, right?  She resumes her stance just in time for Lynne not to see her caring about the feathers.

Lynne ruffles her feathers.  If that didn't do the trick then maybe a different move will!  She runs up and launches herself at Eris, her _other_ talon glowing a totally _different_ shade of black.    But Eris is prepared!  She catches her in her other hand, and throws her into another tree, a little closer to the swamp.  Hiss, chirp, thud.

Before Lynne can right herself again, a huge neon pink wave of energy materializes out of nowhere and flattens her again.  (Eris winces.  Not exactly the colour she was hoping for.)  And then, just when it      seems like things can't get worse, some random Weepinbell, hearing the commotion, hops by shouting something about SAVE THE PARK and tossing a bunch of weird rainbow leaves everywhere, and all of them manage to hit Lynne smack in the face.

-------------------------------------​
*Keldeo* (1/1)
*Eris*  _[Pressure | Intimidate]_ 

*Health:* 86%
*Energy:* 79%
*Status:* Covered in feathers.  Trying to think of some better way to Counter that could spare her hands.  _−2 Attack._

*Sangfroidish* (1/1)
*Lynne*  _[Blaze]_

*Health:* 54%
*Energy:* 92%
*Status:* Frustrated, but still determined to do something about this ghost.  _−1 Attack._

*Notes:*

 The area around the playstructure seems to be grass, not swamp.  The nearest swamp is a little further along the route; I had Eris throw Lynne in that general direction, and they're at the mouth of the path from the playground to the swamp now.  (I didn't make that very clear in the writeup but I've fussed with it for too long already.)
 I ref Attack drops as 2% less damage for 1% less energy per stage (and other stat stages similarly).
 I've decided to start posting my calcs, both for my own reference and to make it easier to tell if I made a mistake.
 Keldeo commands first this round.
 *EDIT:* HAHAH look at Dusclops's dorky overdramatic OR/AS sprite.  I hadn't even realized.  That is perfect.
 *EDIT 2:* Just fyi the next reffing might also be late by a couple days.  My brother was home for the weekend, hence this one being late, and I've fiiinally got a job interview on Thursday.



Spoiler: Calcs



*Damage:*

 Shadow Claw: 7% = (7% base − 2% Attack drop) × 1.5 super-effective
 Night Slash: 7% = (7% base − 2% Attack drop) × 1.5 super-effective

 Counter: 14% = 7% damage × 2
 Counter: 14% = 7% damage × 2
 Future Sight: 13% = 12% base + 1% exp. modifier

 Magical Leaf: 5% = 6% base × 1.25 STAB × 0.67 not very effective

*Energy:*

 Feather Dance: 2% = 2% base
 Shadow Claw: 3% = 4% base − 1% Attack drop
 Night Slash: 3% = 4% base − 1% Attack drop

 Future Sight: 7% = 7% base
 Counter: 7% = 14% damage / 2
 Counter: 7% = 14% damage / 2


----------



## Keldeo (May 13, 2015)

Oh, congratulations! Hope it goes well.

Okay, let's see... Start off by *meditating on your teen-ness*! Then, let loose with a double (one-action) *Hyper Beam*, using Calm Mind if she's unhittable besides a substitute and spreading the beams around if she has clones. If she tries anything physical that hits and affects you (i.e. don't Counter a Scratch or something that misses), *Counter* it, and try to out-wait her when executing these commands. But if you'd need more time to prep Counter if she used something physical, ignore that conditional completely.

*Calm Mind / Counter ~ Hyper Beam / Counter / Calm Mind x2*


----------



## Meowth (May 13, 2015)

yeah this is going about as well as I expected

Trap her in a *Fire Spin*, then hit her with two *Flame Charge*s in a row. Try to use the build-up of speed to dash out of her reach before she can Counter you. 

If Fire Spin misses, use a two-action *Bounce *instead. You'll still get Countered at the end but at least it'll hurt less than eating two Hyper Beams.

*Fire Spin ~ Flame Charge/Bounce (up) ~ Flame Charge/Bounce (down)*


----------



## Zhorken (May 28, 2015)

*Round Two*​
*Keldeo* (1/1)
*Eris*  _[Pressure | Intimidate]_ 

*Health:* 86%
*Energy:* 79%
*Status:* Covered in feathers.  _−2 Attack._

*Sangfroidish* (1/1)
*Lynne*  _[Blaze]_

*Health:* 54%
*Energy:* 90%
*Status:* Frustrated, but still determined to do something about this ghost.  _−1 Attack._

-------------------------------------​
Lynne ruffles up her feathers to psych herself up for plan B: if you can't beat a ghost, you can always seal it away!  Of course, she doesn't have the power to seal anything away for more than a minute or two, but that should at least buy some time, right?  So she breathes fire at Eris, but she takes extra care to breathe it in a circle, as you do.  The circle of fire spirals up around Eris, just as expected.  Lynne gives a nod of approval.  (It's only then that it occurs to Lynne that she has no idea how she specifically breathes circular fire?  She just _does_.)

Meanwhile, Eris is once again completely tuned out of the battle, blissfully unaware of the huge column of fire enveloping her, despite the fact that her eye is wide open and staring straight forward and getting pretty dry pretty quickly.  Instead she's focussed on reaffirming her coolness — she's starting to feel a liiittle pathetic beating this kid up.  But terrorizing kids is what cool ghosts _do_, right?  It's what ghosts are famous for.  And it's not like this is some random helpless kid, right?  They're having a _battle_.  This kid tried to cut her.  Hell, this kid supposedly breathes _fire_.

Fire...?  Oh shit FIRE.  Eris pops back to reality.  What the hell _happened_ while she was daydreaming?  Lynne crashes through the wall of flame, engulfed in even _more_ fire.  She bounces squarely off Eris's head and zooms off before Eris can even process what the hell is going on.  One thing's for sure: she does not need to feel bad about picking on this kid.  She has been feeling pathetic for the exact opposite reason she should have been.  This kid is winning the cool contest hands down (ignoring the fact that this isn't a cool contest).

BUT she doesn't have time to dwell on that now.  She turns around and charges up an ~orb~ between her hands (orbs are a ghost thing, right?) while she squints between strands of fire, keeping her eye on that little fireball before she can dart off again.  The moment the ~orb~ is complete, she fires a huge beam of white light from it, forcing the Fire Spin to part.  It tears through the playground, mowing Lynne down, and gouging a huge stripe right down the middle of the playground, too.  Dirt flies everywhere.  _Nice_.  That is some nice havoc, thinks Eris before the Fire Spin closes in again and obstructs her view.

Lynne scrambles back to her feet.  No time to waste!  She's having fun, but she's also going down fast.  So she just has to go forward even faster!  She revs up for another Flame Charge.  Now that she's warmed up from the first one, she's ready to rock.  She tears off, directly at the tower of flame, and jumps right back into it without any hesitation (she's already _on_ fire, after all).  Once again, she bounces back out immediately afterwards, and scurries off to the swings in the hopes that Eris will lose track of her.  No dice, though; another Hyper Beam fires out of the fire, blasting Lynne again and blowing one of the swings clean off the swingset.

And then, as if on cue, the Reckless Weepinbell bounces this way again.  He looks around his beloved park and breaks down in tears.  This is NOT what protecting the park means.  He swings a couple of leaves towards the raging pillar of fire in a futile attempt to do _something_, but they simply fly right through and smack Eris in the face.

-------------------------------------​
*Keldeo* (1/1)
*Eris*  _[Pressure | Intimidate]_ 

*Health:* 64%
*Energy:* 49%
*Status:* _Trapped by Fire Spin (one more action); −2 Attack, +1 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense._

*Sangfroidish* (1/1)
*Lynne*  _[Blaze]_

*Health:* 18%
*Energy:* 85%
*Status:* _Blaze active; −1 Attack, +2 Speed._

*Notes:*

 Yeah, I don't think that Counter conditional should work; she'd have to wait until Lynne attacked to know whether to use Counter, but she'd also need to prepare beforehand.
 I forgot that I also charge 2% per stage for stat moves since I double the effects, so I went back and took another 2% energy from Lynne for last round's Feather Dance (not that it's gonna make a difference).
 Sangfroidish commands first this round.



Spoiler: Calcs



*Damage:*

 Fire Spin: 4% = 3.5% base × 1.25 STAB
 Flame Charge: 4% = 5% base × 1.25 STAB − 2% Attack drop
 Flame Charge: 4% = 5% base × 1.25 STAB − 2% Attack drop
 Residual Fire Spin: 3%

 Hyper Beam: 18% = 15% base + 2% Sp. Atk boost + 1% exp modifier
 Hyper Beam: 18% = 15% base + 2% Sp. Atk boost + 1% exp modifier

 Magical Leaf: 7% = 6% base × 1.25 STAB

*Energy:*

 Calm Mind: 4% = 4% base (2% per stage)
 Hyper Beam: 13% = 9% base + 1% Sp. Atk boost + 3% one action
 Hyper Beam: 13% = 9% base + 1% Sp. Atk boost + 3% one action

 Fire Spin: 1% = 2% base − 1% STAB
 Flame Charge: 2% = 4% base − 1% Attack drop − 1% STAB
 Flame Charge: 2% = 4% base − 1% Attack drop − 1% STAB


----------



## Meowth (May 28, 2015)

Okay Lynne, as I see it we have two choices at this stage. Either we can accept the inevitable and go down gracefully with dignity, or we can fruitlessly try to stall. We are, of course, going to pursue the latter course of action.

*Rest*, then *Chill*, then *Sleep Talk*. Make it something _tremendously_ good.

*Rest ~ Chill ~ Sleep Talk*


----------



## Keldeo (May 28, 2015)

Hmm, what luck? Healing is banned, so let's go out in style. Hopefully. If you roll Explosion I _swear_

*Metronome x3*


----------



## Zhorken (Jun 11, 2015)

*Round Three*​
*Keldeo* (1/1)
*Eris*  _[Pressure | Intimidate]_
 
*Health:* 64%
*Energy:* 49%
*Status:* Desperate to save face.  _Trapped by Fire Spin (one more action); −2 Attack, +1 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense._

*Sangfroidish* (1/1)
*Lynne*  _[Blaze]_

*Health:* 18%
*Energy:* 85%
*Status:* Coolest kid on the playground.  _Blaze active; −1 Attack, +2 Speed._

-------------------------------------​
Lynne sighs and plops herself down on the ground.  She was having _fun_, and she is not in the mood to put fun on hold and take a nap.  But if it's the only way to win, then it can't be helped.  She shuts her eyes and concentrates _hard_ on relaxing.  But just as she's getting somewhere, a loud whistle in her ear jolts her awake.  She looks up to see Zhorken, whistle in mouth, glaring down at her.  Lynne glares back at Zhorken.  Zhorken glares back harder.  Lynne gives Zhorken's hand a sharp peck, trots a few steps off, and plops herself back down, but Zhorken is right on her heels.  (So to speak.  Do chickens have heels?)  Power naps are absolutely forbidden in this battle and the ref will uphold the law at all costs, even if it means getting pecked.

[***Meanwhile, back at the ranch,] Eris waves her hands around in what she hopes is a mysterious, spooky manner.  And apparently it WORKS because a frickin _blue tornado of fire_ whips up in front of her.  It advances towards Lynne; the plain old totally uncool orange tornado of fire sputters out in its wake.  Lynne makes a halfhearted effort to roll out of the way, but she's too slow.  The tornado sweeps up and viciously tosses her aside for _exactly four damage_.  Hell yes Eris is once again winning the cool contest.

Lynne glares around at Eris and Zhorken.  She is DETERMINED to relax successfully, if she manages nothing else this round, and she will not have this band of weirdoes ruin it for her.  To that end, she adamantly continues to sit around and do as much nothing as she can muster.

Eris resumes her totally ominous finger waggling.  Time to roll the dice again and hope she continues to regain control of the situation.  Well, appparently the RNG gods are listening today: in a flash of inspiration, she flexes her arms and all the feathers still covering her body get blown off very suddenly and dramatically.  It's exactly what she needed, and besides not looking like a pom-pom anymore, she feels faster and stronger without all that junk weighing her down anymore.  Like an anime character who's been training with weighted armour.  She is _so cool._

Lynne ponders.  She can't really Sleep Talk without sleeping, but that's no reason not to give it her best, right?  She clears her throat and starts chirping away.  No dice.

Eris crosses her fingers — _please give me one last cool move please don't make me finish off with a Moonblast_ — then uncrosses them to poke at reality one more time.  An ominous rumbling is heard from somewhere.  The ground erupts beneath Lynne, a huge blast of dirt launches her into the air, and she lands unceremoniously face-down in the sandbox.

-------------------------------------​
*Keldeo* (1/1)
*Eris*  _[Pressure | Intimidate]_
 
*Health:* 63%
*Energy:* 21%
*Status:* Proud but ALSO eager to get out before the Reckless Weepinbell sees her latest work.  _−1 Defense, +3 Special Attack, +2 Speed._

*Sangfroidish* (1/1)
*Lynne*  _[Blaze]_

*Health:* 0%
*Energy:* 95%
*Status:* "Ha ha!  I died again!"  _Knocked out!_

*Notes:*

 Normally I would've just asked you both to recommand here but I figured it didn't really make a difference.
 Eris used Dragon Rage, Shell Smash, and Earth Power.



Spoiler: Calcs



*Damage:*

 Residual Fire Spin: 1%

 Dragon Rage: 4%
 Earth Power: 24% = (9% base + 6% Sp. Atk boost + 1% exp modifier) × 1.5 super-effective

*Energy:*

 Dragon Rage: 4% = 2% Metronome + 2% base
 Shell Smash: 14% = 2% Metronome + 12% base (2% per stage)
 Earth Power: 10% = 2% Metronome + 5% base + 3% Sp. Atk boost

 Chill: +10%


----------



## Meowth (Jun 12, 2015)

ha I was so screwed I didn't even bother checking if I was actually allowed to heal

Good match, Keldeo! I hereby accept your inherent superiority. And thanks for reffing, Zhorken!


----------



## Keldeo (Jun 14, 2015)

To you, too! And thank you for the entertaining reffings, Zhorken! They were a pleasure to read.


----------

